# Need Help with Ridley Crosswind SIzing



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

I am looking at a Ridley Crosswind as a new cyclocross bike. I am a mountain biker and have never been on a road or cyclocross bike before. I am 5" 11.5 " with a 33.5" inseam. Any opinions on what size bike I need from other Crosswind riders would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

54cm at the biggest...
They size out quite large...


----------



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

backinthesaddle, what size Ridley do you ride? and how is the fit for your size?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm 6'1" and ride a 54cm with a 120 stem. It's a bit more cramped than my road bike (Ridley Helium), but it fits just fine. I use for just about everything...road, singletrack and cross...
My Salsa Las Cruces and Supercross size out exactly the same. The Ridley cross bikes just ride big, if you know what I mean.

I'd say you'll likely be okay on a 54cm if you have normal proportions.


----------

